# Spring 2016 2Cool fish fry set: 3/19/2016



## Kickapoo Duke

At my house on Beautiful Lake Livingston in Onalaska again; come one come all; Will be adding details and directions as the date gets closer;

Disclaimers:

https://www.dshs.state.tx.us/news/releases/20151218.aspx

The fish we cook will be mostly catfish and white bass from Lake Livingston; some may sneak in some crappie so you have to keep a close eye on it if you want the crappie.
We do cook with peanut oil also.

If you want to bring something healthy like hot dogs, we can accommodate.

Bring your beverage of choice and lawn chairs.
We are family friendly and no politics!!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Great! Thanks!


----------



## Reel Time

Our fish frys are a great place to meet new friends and enjoy the company of the friends we already know. If you would ask those on the freshwater board if some of their fishing partners are ones that they have met at our fish frys, the numbers would be high. I encourage all that have never been, to bring your family and get ready to enjoy great company. There are usually some guides there also. Also, as a special treat, we have convinced Sunbeam to come in from Oklahoma to answer any historical questions about Lake Livingston. The rest of us will tell you every fish tale we can think of (true or not). Come join us!


----------



## whackmaster

I'll be t:bounce:here..


----------



## Charlie B

Thank you for the wonderful offer . I'm Kinda of new to this page and would love to attend. If you're keeping count there will be myself and my wife. and we will bring something. Let me know.


----------



## sotexhookset

Kickapoo Duke said:


> If you want to bring something healthy like hot dogs, we can accommodate.


Ha! I understand what you mean here but this cracked me up. Lol


----------



## Reel Time

I forgot one point I wanted to make. On the freshwater board, some of us also fish salt. I would like to let the saltwater guys and gals know that we would love to have you also. Consider this your special invitation. It will be a great time.


----------



## shadslinger

I need a guesstimate as to the number of people so I can catch the right amount of fish.
I know where some tasty size blue cats are waiting


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Well, let's see; Donald said he wouldn't eat more than 4 pounds of uncooked fish so if we have the usual 50-60 people, we'll only need about 240 lbs of fillets.


----------



## shadslinger

Kickapoo Duke said:


> Well, let's see; Donald said he wouldn't eat more than 4 pounds of uncooked fish so if we have the usual 50-60 people, we'll only need about 240 lbs of fillets.


I'm on it.
:walkingsm


----------



## whistech

I will be and promise to eat my share of fried fish. Please let me know what supplies I can provide.


----------



## DJ77360

I will be there. Last time i arrived about 1:00 and had leftovers (cold). This time i may be there early enough for BREAKFAST! I dont care much for cold fried fish, but it was my fault. 
Duke's fish fry is great!
See ya'll then.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

ShadSlinger must be commended for the work he does on this too.


----------



## Reel Time

Whitebassfisher said:


> ShadSlinger must be commended for the work he does on this too.


Absolutely. I will add Susan too, who puts up with Loy! :walkingsm
:rybka:


----------



## housewolf

How late in the day does the crowd usually hang out? I have an early commitment at the Houston Livestock Show. I would like to come but it's not likely I could be there before 2pm.

Even if I miss the food, my wife and I would still like to show up and meet the gang and have dessert. :wink:

Of course we're willing to help any way we can beforehand. I'm there most every weekend.


----------



## shadslinger

Wait a minuet,...how does putting up with me warrant any kudos? 
Oh yeah. :rybka:
I wont be there until after the gang eats I am sure, as I have a booking that morning.
So come a head lone wolf and eat with Susan and me.
They always save us an old cold tater, most of the time.
Colton and I filleted about 60 fish today for the fish fry.
It made about twenty pounds of boneless fillets.


----------



## Reel Time

house wolf said:


> How late in the day does the crowd usually hang out? I have an early commitment at the Houston Livestock Show. I would like to come but it's not likely I could be there before 2pm.
> 
> Even if I miss the food, my wife and I would still like to show up and meet the gang and have dessert. :wink:
> 
> Of course we're willing to help any way we can beforehand. I'm there most every weekend.


Prep work usually starts at about 10:00. We will start eating about noon. Some people will stay to about 4:00. Duke, what say you?


----------



## troutless

SS, does Bigfost make the fish fry? I'm going to try to make it this year if it ok for a wheel chair guy. Troutless


----------



## Reel Time

troutless said:


> SS, does Bigfost make the fish fry? I'm going to try to make it this year if it ok for a wheel chair guy. Troutless


Wheelchair guys and gals are welcome. You probably won't be the only one.
Sunbeam will have his walker and I'll be sporting a boot.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

troutless said:


> SS, does Bigfost make the fish fry? I'm going to try to make it this year if it ok for a wheel chair guy. Troutless





Reel Time said:


> Wheelchair guys and gals are welcome. You probably won't be the only one.
> Sunbeam will have his walker and I'll be sporting a boot.


Heck, the only reason I am not in a chair right now is that I paid attention to the smooth logic of an engineer/doctor. :walkingsmIt was similar to the head thump in a V8 commercial, but more subtle.


----------



## shadslinger

Bigfost has not made one yet, but he may yet. I think he has been pretty busy lately, without even time to fish :>(


----------



## shoalnuff

I'll probably be fishing that morning so I was wondering, will there be boat parking? Can we pull up from the lake or would we need to try and make other arrangement's.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Shoalnuff; you can pull up and tie off to my dock, or the bulkhead and there is also a boat ramp and parking lot next to my house. You can put in there and load up when you get done fishing if you like.


----------



## shoalnuff

Kickapoo Duke said:


> Shoalnuff; you can pull up and tie off to my dock, or the bulkhead and there is also a boat ramp and parking lot next to my house. You can put in there and load up when you get done fishing if you like.


 Thanks a lot. It's been a while since I have been up on the north end of the lake. I spend most of my time in the bay but I also love to go after white Bass and usually make a few trips a year to pine island with a few buddies that live down by Browder's so that's where I usually launch. One of them is a 2 cooler so I'll tell him about it and maybe we can fish up north if he knows a good spot. Hope to see ya'll then.


----------



## FISHNNUTT

I'm going to try to make it if I can talk the wife into driving. anyone hear from eassayon75 aka Ty


----------



## Reel Time

FISHNNUTT said:


> I'm going to try to make it if I can talk the wife into driving. anyone hear from eassayon75 aka Ty


I'll text him.


----------



## essayons75

FISHNNUTT said:


> I'm going to try to make it if I can talk the wife into driving. anyone hear from eassayon75 aka Ty


 Hey Rusty - I'm still here. I'm going to do my best to make this fry.


----------



## Reel Time

Here's a list of what we need. Let us know what you can bring.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Put list me for an Apple Pie and a half gallon of Blue Bell Homemade Vanilla.

I am not much on baking, so the pie will be from Flying Saucer Pie Shop.


----------



## Reel Time




----------



## DJ77360

I will deliver 2 gal. of peanut oil this week.
I trust Duke to close the valve on the cooker before adding the oil this year.
Sorry Duke, i couldn't help it.
I will drop it off Wed or Thur.

Dennis


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Thanks Dennis; I've already had several reminders about the valve!!!


----------



## Reel Time

*Update*


----------



## MarkU

Dang, I'd love to go. And meet ya'll. But the MIL's 91st B Day party in Granbury is that day.

Maybe I'll meet some of ya'll at the Spring gathering in April.

Looks like a cool time! Ya'll have a blast!


----------



## I Fall In

One of these days. No Really. 
I'm rolling out bright and early Sat. morning and headed west. Livingston would be a little out of the way and throw me nearly a day behind. 
Sure would like to meet some of you characters, I mean nice folks. 
I guess there's always next year, Good Lord willing.


----------



## lx22f/c

Okay we are in!!!
I can head up the cooking again if needed? I will get a firm head count soon as of now we are at 8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker

One of these days I'm going to make one of these! But not this time since bride is working rodeo. Y'all have a great time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Time

*Update*


----------



## DJ77360

DJ77360 said:


> I will deliver 2 gal. of peanut oil this week.
> I trust Duke to close the valve on the cooker before adding the oil this year.
> Sorry Duke, i couldn't help it.
> I will drop it off Wed or Thur.
> 
> Dennis


 Correction:

I will deliver *3* *gallons* of Peanut Oil to Duke's sometime today.
Just so ya'll know.

Dennis


----------



## Whitebassfisher

lx22f/c said:


> Okay we are in!!!
> I can head up the cooking again if needed? I will get a firm head count soon as of now we are at 8


Thank you Robert!


----------



## GaryI

Reel Time,

We wife and I will be there (Beth and Gary). I will bring four dozen of my wife's renowned homemade chocolate chip cookies. 

Gary


----------



## fishonkev

Wish I could make it. We are taking the Fishers O'Men boys to the KSBJ concert at the Pavillion. Y'all have fun!


----------



## Reel Time

*Update*


----------



## OnedayScratch

I sho nuff would like to make this here shindig but I will be super tied up that week and it may roll into the weekend.

I hope all stay safe and Oneday I'll get back to my old stomping grounds ( Pop had a place in Pine Harbor) to shakes yalls hands.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Gary, we are very picky about homemade food. Can you send me a dozen or two so I can make sure they are satisfactory before the fish fry?


----------



## GaryI

LOL. No, but I'll bring a few extra to leave with you after the big event. Thanks for hosting it - looking forward to meeting you and other 2 coolers for the first time!


----------



## lx22f/c

Carol put us down for the condiments and the pans for the fish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Time

*March 5 Update*


----------



## TexasTom

Caden and I will be there. Let me figure out what direction we are coming from may dictate what I can bring along. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Reel Time

TexasTom said:


> Caden and I will be there. Let me figure out what direction we are coming from may dictate what I can bring along. Looking forward to it.


Remember you have a place to stay! The rooms may be full but the couches are not.


----------



## whackmaster

Carol, I'll be bringing my cooker to help Robert out, but I'm the main cooker. I just let Robert think he is the man to make him feel better.:bounce:


----------



## whackmaster

I'll also bring a couple of my Buttermilk pies..


----------



## Reel Time

*March 6 Update*


----------



## shadslinger

So right now the head count is?


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

You can probably add 12-15 for my neighbors, kinfolk etc.

Carol, Kyle and Lisa Edwards brought by 11 lbs of fillets!!!
It will be them and grandson, they will also bring deviled eggs


----------



## shadslinger

There will be free food at the fish fry!
Fishing stories, some true, and a heated discussion on the best color slab to use. WhiteBassFisher has a secrert he is holding back about slabs,....
 maybe some fried cat fish will loosen his tongue.


----------



## TexasTom

shadslinger said:


> There will be free food at the fish fry!
> Fishing stories, some true, and a heated discussion on the best color slab to use. WhiteBassFisher has a *secrert* he is holding back about slabs,....
> maybe some fried cat fish will loosen his tongue.


Dang that must be quite a secrert! Had to invent a new word to show how surper secrert it is!!:walkingsm

Cant wait to see everyone. And oh by the way you might count Caden for two - Yep he's at that Eatin Machine stage!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

I count about 50 that have said they will come, will try to come, or would like to come.


----------



## Northern fisherman

Me and the family plan on coming and my wife agreed to make some pasta salad so please put us down, thanks!


----------



## Reel Time

*March 6 evening update*


----------



## BobBobber

Count on us to bring couple large containers of coleslaw. Molly and I will be there.


----------



## Reel Time

BobBobber said:


> Count on us to bring couple large containers of coleslaw. Molly and I will be there.


Thanks Bob and Molly


----------



## shadslinger

The Edwards and I have plenty catfish to salt the crowd down good.
Looks like a good fish fry coming up.


----------



## Reel Time

shadslinger said:


> The Edwards and I have plenty catfish to salt the crowd down good.
> Looks like a good fish fry coming up.


I agree! We need some more people to sign up for side dishes (you are not limited to the list).
Thanks Kyle and Lisa for the fish!

Update March 8, 11:30 AM


----------



## MrsTroutsnot

Looks as though it's filling up nicely...Will there be enough oil for the hush puppies set aside, or do we need to bring some?


----------



## Reel Time

MrsTroutsnot said:


> Looks as though it's filling up nicely...Will there be enough oil for the hush puppies set aside, or do we need to bring some?


I am hoping others will sign up for more peanut oil. We need 8 more gallons.


----------



## DJ77360

*Peanut Oil*



Reel Time said:


> I am hoping others will sign up for more peanut oil. We need 8 more gallons.


Reel Time, the container of oil i dropped off at Duke's last week is 3 gallons. 
We need 7 more gallons donated.

Thanks
Dennis


----------



## Reel Time

The Fish Fry is coming together nicely.
However, we still have a few needs. See the list. Thanks.


----------



## cwhitney

Put me down for 3 gallons of peanut oil. There will be 5 of us: Me, my wife, 2 sons, and a friend of my sons. Since we will be camped at Lake Livingston State park March 13-19, I can bring the oil a day or two early.


----------



## FISHNNUTT

ok going out on limb here I'll be there if have take a cab !! Will bring french fries and Texas caviar (blackeye pea type salad)


----------



## Reel Time

*Update March 9th*



cwhitney said:


> Put me down for 3 gallons of peanut oil. There will be 5 of us: Me, my wife, 2 sons, and a friend of my sons. Since we will be camped at Lake Livingston State park March 13-19, I can bring the oil a day or two early.


Awesome!, Thank you.



FISHNNUTT said:


> ok going out on limb here I'll be there if have take a cab !! Will bring french fries and Texas caviar (blackeye pea type salad)


OK Guys, Fishnnutt has not gotten to come for several years due to health issues. He lives around Willis. *Is there anyone that can give him a ride there and back?* (He's harmless!, well as harmless as a retired Sheriff can be).


----------



## shadslinger

I'm sure glad I got the fish caught before this flood hit! It's going to be high water for a while.
This is shaping up to be a good fish fry, I am looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## Reel Time

shadslinger said:


> I'm sure glad* I got the fish caught* before this flood hit! It's going to be high water for a while.
> This is shaping up to be a good fish fry, I am looking forward to seeing everyone.


Notice his wording. It never says he caught the fish. Hummmmm.


----------



## FISHNNUTT

OK Guys, Fishnnutt has not gotten to come for several years due to health issues. He lives around Willis. *Is there anyone that can give him a ride there and back?* (He's harmless!, well as harmless as a retired Sheriff can be).

THANKS ALOT CAROL PROBABLY SCARE EM ALL AWAY !!! NO WORRIES MY DAUGHTER CAN BRING ME


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

My neighbors Rick and Judy are bringing baked beans and dump cake.

I picked up 4.5 more gallons of peanut oil, more aluminum pans and serving plates and fish fry


----------



## Reel Time

Kickapoo Duke said:


> My neighbors Rick and Judy are bringing baked beans and dump cake.
> 
> I picked up 4.5 more gallons of peanut oil, more aluminum pans and serving plates and fish fry


Update


----------



## Reel Time

Here is the latest update


----------



## FISHNNUTT

how many fries do we need and do we cooker for hem


----------



## Reel Time

FISHNNUTT said:


> how many fries do we need and do we cooker for hem


Duke, can you answer this?


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Well, the first part depends if we are having frozen or fresh if someone is bringing a slicer; the second part--cam you repeat the question?


----------



## FISHNNUTT

fishnnutt said:


> how many fries do we need and do we cooker for hem


i guess frozen since i have no slicer do we need something to cook them in


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

We cook them in my fryer that we cook the fish in.


----------



## shadslinger

pretty soon


----------



## DJ77360

I can almost smell the fish frying now!
I am ready to eat some fried fish. Its been too long since the last time.
The weather forecast looks to be nice.
See ya'll then.


----------



## shadslinger

Caught some more fine cats today go add to the pile!


----------



## bvpurvis

FISHNNUTT said:


> OK Guys, Fishnnutt has not gotten to come for several years due to health issues. He lives around Willis. *Is there anyone that can give him a ride there and back?* (He's harmless!, well as harmless as a retired Sheriff can be).
> 
> THANKS ALOT CAROL PROBABLY SCARE EM ALL AWAY !!! NO WORRIES MY DAUGHTER CAN BRING ME


i can give him a lift if need be? ill be coming from the woodlands


----------



## bvpurvis

put me down for dinner rolls (Duke, trust we can use the oven to heat them up)
Any idea on how many?
thanks
Bill


----------



## FISHNNUTT

bvpurvis said:


> i can give him a lift if need be? ill be coming from the woodlands


Thanks anyway Bill got it handled


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

I think we're looking at 50-60 folks


----------



## Reel Time

bvpurvis said:


> put me down for dinner rolls (Duke, trust we can use the oven to heat them up)
> Any idea on how many?
> thanks
> Bill


Thanks Bill


----------



## Reel Time

*Update March 15*


----------



## Catfish Kyle

Lisa will also be making 2 dozen " Deviled Eggs " :bounce:


----------



## Reel Time

Catfish Kyle said:


> Lisa will also be making 2 dozen " Deviled Eggs " :bounce:


There will only be one dozen if I see them first!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Reel Time said:


> There will only be one dozen if I see them first!


If you do that, you will be more potent than dogs.
(I can't believe I posted this!)


----------



## Reel Time

Whitebassfisher said:


> If you do that, you will be more potent than dogs.
> (I can't believe I posted this!)


Ha ha! That's probably true. I feel sorry for the other seven people (including Sunbeam) staying at my house. There will be three dogs so I'll blame it on them! Or I could always blame it on Sunbeam!


----------



## GT11

We will bring a side...Asian noodle salad.


----------



## Sunbeam

Reel Time said:


> Ha ha! That's probably true. I feel sorry for the other seven people (including Sunbeam) staying at my house. There will be three dogs so I'll blame it on them! Or I could always blame it on Sunbeam!


I resemble that remark.

I can testify the Reel Time makes a great deviled egg. Too bad I wasn't fast enough get the second one when she put the p;latter on the table. Those girl cousins and her must have been raised in a boarding house.


----------



## Sunbeam

No Asian sweet and sour striper this year. The great flood of ought 15 took care of that.


----------



## Reel Time

GT11 said:


> We will bring a side...Asian noodle salad.


Update


----------



## BobBobber

Good mac-n-cheese would be super side if somebody wants to bake it.

I mean the firm kind with 3 cheeses and baked, not the cheese mix goop from a jar.

(We've already signed on for coleslaw.)

But I'd love a couple scoops of mac-n-cheese if another chef volunteers.


----------



## BobBobber

GT11 said:


> We will bring a side...Asian noodle salad.


Like, bean thread salad? Yum!


----------



## GT11

Something like that....it has a little sweetness to it so it compliments fried food. Could have done mac and cheese if we would have thought of that sooner.


----------



## Reel Time

*Directions to Fish Fry*

Directions to fish fry:

Address; 488 Laurel Cove W., Onalaska, Tx 77360
Phone: 936-239-8500
If you are coming from Huntsville, Point Blank area, take 190 east, when you get to Onalaska, turn left at the third red light onto FM 3459

If you are coming from Livingston, take 190 west, when you get to Onalaska, turn right at the first red light onto FM 3459.

Stay on 3459 about .7 miles until you see a sign that says Yaupon Cove and turn right there onto Yaupon Cove Dr. Follow that quite a ways as it twists and turns until it "Ys". Yaupon Cove goes right and Birch goes left--take Birch and stay on it until it "Ts" at Laurel Cove. Turn right onto Laurel Cove and its the first house on the right. Brown stilt house on the water

If you are coming by boat: from the main lake, come under the 190 bridge at Kickapoo Creek, make the "S" turn, you'll see a light colored barn shaped house on the point on your left; my house is two houses to the left of that one, go all the way down to the barn house and turn left in close to it's boathouse, stay close to the boathouses and go slow. My house is just before the boat ramp on the right.

Once you get into the subdivision, I will try to have directional signs to "Duke's"


----------



## pYr8

Hoping I can make it, history says no. I hope to defy history with any luck...


----------



## shadslinger

pYr8 said:


> Hoping I can make it, history says no. I hope to defy history with any luck...


Really?


----------



## brucevannguyen

Gonna be fishing below the dam tomorrow . Hope to catch some fresh fillets and go over to meet all of you Too Cool guys and girls for a few hours then its back to the dam for some stripers action. Would I be welcome to use your deep fryers ? Let me know what I can bring that don't required to be there early. Thanks!!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Sure, bring your filets and we'll fry em up. Remember we usually eat around 12:00


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Kyle and Lisa said they would be here at 10:00 to help prep.


----------



## GaryI

Looks like the rain will be gone by the time of the big event! Just a bit on the cool side (for Texas anyway).


----------



## Whitebassfisher

GaryI said:


> Looks like the rain will be gone by the time of the big event! Just a bit on the cool side (for Texas anyway).


Sweat pants beat a rain coat in my book!


----------



## pYr8

shadslinger said:


> Really?


I have a pending server migration, kind of depends on how that works out :-s

K


----------



## shadslinger

See


----------



## pYr8

Oh, cummon Loy! Am I gonna have to show up just to prove ya wrong?


----------



## pYr8

Shoot me yer dang # in case I get lost in the Onalaka jungle...


----------



## pYr8

Server migration went OK so far, I gotta show up to out BS Loy if nothing else  ...


----------



## shadslinger

SS hotline 936-933-3314


----------



## Whitebassfisher

pYr8 said:


> Server migration went OK so far, I gotta show up to out BS Loy if nothing else  ...


Why do you suspect there would be any BS at a large gathering of fishermen? :rotfl:


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

I will be off line getting everything set up so if you need me, call 936-239-8500


----------



## GaryI

Thanks to everyone for a great lunch and get together today, especially to Kickapoo Duke and Reel Time! It was great to finally put names to faces and learn a bit more about how to become a better fisherman. Particularly enjoyed talking to Sunbeam and hearing old stories about the lake and people around it. And the weather was fantastic.

Gary


----------



## shadslinger

Glad you made it pyr8! Good to shoot the breeze with you.
What a great turnout, I arrived late, but there was still a big crowd.
Sure was great food, good company and thanks once again Duke for hosting such a fine gathering.


----------



## FISHNNUTT

*Good time at dukes*

Thanks for hosting again Duke great time as usual ! Great to see REEL TIME and SHADSLINGER again. Nice to meet the TROUTSNOTS AND BRUCE GOOD TO BE OUT AND AROUND:walkingsm


----------



## MrTroutsnot

Thanks for a good time Duke. Great food, friends and fellowship!


----------



## shadslinger

lx22f/c and whackmaster, that was the best, the very best fish frying we have had yet. Since I came late I don't know who won the cooking completion, but it must have been a tie!


----------



## lx22f/c

Boy we sure had a good time. Lots of good folks and excellent food. I gotta say they cooking of the food went the smoothest of all. Kyle and Mark the great preppers did an excellent job of getting all the fish ready while Richard battered it up ready for the grease. Grady and I knocked it out in record time while Don and Marsha cooked their famous hush puppies. All food was ready at noon. Good seeing everyone again. I met quite a few new 2coolers and it's great to put a face with a name. Thanks Duke for hosting and thanks to Loy and Kyle for supplying the fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Time

What a great fish fry! I am proud to be in such a fantastic group of people. I enjoyed meeting all the new people and I hope you had a good time. Thank you Duke for letting us use your beautiful home again. Great food, great fellowship, great time. 
Thanks to all who contributed to the gathering.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvpurvis

Ditto everybody comments, thanks duke! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker

To bad I missed but sounds like everyone had a great time. Man I got to make one of these. Sure needs some pictures!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

A very sincere thank you to Duke for hosting, and all who helped out with prep and cooking. It was another excellent get together! We have a great group of people on this forum!


----------



## BobBobber

Molly and I enjoyed chatting with others and appreciate the tasty foods brought and the fish prepared. Duke, you really are a wonderful person to host this. THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Northern fisherman

Thanks to everyone it was nice to meet y'all in person finally and that sure was some fine cookin there topped off with some interesting Sunbeam stories doesn't get much better than that!!! Hats off to the cooks and Duke!!! See ya next time.


----------



## MrsTroutsnot

Duke, you're a top-rate host, and once again you're greatly appreciated! I truly think the fish was the best it's ever been (didn't seem as though there was room for it to ever get better), and the suppliers and cookers of it are greatly appreciated!! The sides and desserts were amazing, therefore, the bathroom scale is not particularly happy with me at the moment!! Speaking of sides, whoever brought the pasta salad with the large pieces of bacon and the nice cubes of cheese (along with many other goodies), I'd LOVE the recipe if you see this and are willing to share? Carol, you're always an awesome coordinator, and too are always appreciated. It was great to see familiar faces along with many new ones. FISHNNUTT, from one law enforcement family to another, it was a pleasure to meet and visit with you - Holler anytime you're in the area and it's great you were able to make the fry. Once again, a great gathering and thanks to all - You're Way 2Cool!!!!


----------



## Northern fisherman

Pm sent Mrs Troutsnot


----------



## MrsTroutsnot

Northern fisherman said:


> Pm sent Mrs Troutsnot


It has been received and I'll be texting shortly - Thanks SO much!!!


----------



## cwhitney

Thanks to everyone for a great time. It was nice to see a few of the 2coolers that I had previously met and put faces with names for a lot of others.


----------



## brucevannguyen

Thanks Duke for a wonderful fish fry. Feels like one whole BIG family.Plenty of food. Lot's of good folks. Finally got a chance to put a few faces to their 2cool name. Wished I could have stayed longer to meet everyone's but the fish were calling. Thanks again!!


----------



## pYr8

Sure glad I finally made it to a 2Cool Fish Fry! I had a great time & sure appreciate Duke for hosting! It wasn't until late in the day that I put a face to Sunbeam when he mentioned "The Phillipino" regarding the biscuits, but I was so tired my brain didn't actually fire until I was in the truck on the way home...

Great time! I'll bust my butt to make to all the future fry's indeed!

Thanks all!!
K


----------



## pYr8

By the way, whoever made that pasta salad with the bow tie macaroni, I loved it 

See y'all on the water!


----------



## Catfish Kyle

Lisa and I enjoyed meeting everyone and helping out as much as we could, we look forward to next year.


----------



## DJ77360

*Duke's Fish Fry*

Duke, thanks for hosting the fish fry once again. I enjoyed myself and it appeared most everyone else did also. There was a good turnout.
Looking forward to the next one already.

Dennis


----------



## dbullard

Thanks To Duke and all the cooks and preppers.
Enjoys meeting some new folks .


----------



## danmanfish

thanks Duke and everyone else who made the fish fry a success. It was nice to meet some new folks and also to see some "old" friends especially Sunbeam after such a long time. Sorry we left a bit early but the fish were calling our names.. lol.. 
Hope to see you all again soon.. hopefully on the water..


----------



## brucevannguyen

Ha!! and I've always thought Real Time was a DUDE. Just to show there's lady's on this forum too!!?? Never knew that. Always thought fish related stuff was for guys only. Boy was I wrong after shaking the hands of yet another nice lady whom I've always thought was a man. Pet Spoon. Ha!Ha Ha! to me.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

brucevannguyen said:


> Ha!! and I've always thought Real Time was a DUDE. Just to show there's lady's on this forum too!!?? Never knew that. Always thought fish related stuff was for guys only. Boy was I wrong after shaking the hands of yet another nice lady whom I've always thought was a man. Pet Spoon. Ha!Ha Ha! to me.


I honestly think that in my entire life, I have fished more with women than men. A friend of mine as a kid had a mother who was really addicted to fishing; she took us a lot. I even used to fish with my ex- M.O.L. a lot!

But Bruce, obviously you have not taught your son to stretch the truth yet like most fishermen. I ask him what the longest fish he ever caught was, and he didn't hold his hands far enough apart to even take full credit for the ones I have seen in pictures with him. He was modest and a gentleman.


----------



## brucevannguyen

My son is a very very very shy person at first,but once he gets to know you hell be the one to ask. Where's the the soda ? Where's the snacks. A lot of where's. If you ask him what is the biggest he probably would not remember. Too many!! But ask him did he catch a lot and you'll get an answer right away. I've seen him many times fighting BIG hybrids and with the pole completely wrapped under neath the boat and yelling for dear life at the same time.


----------



## Pistol-Pete

Boy it sounds like the Fish Fry was one big success. It sounds like Bruce was in shock to find out that the Gals are some of the great fishing gals on this forum. What a super group of sports persons there are here on 2cool. I really enjoy reading all of the posts. My best is still seeing the photos of Bruce's son catching fish. The special relationship of Bruce and his Son is one to be admired. My best to you all!!!


----------



## shadslinger

I got there late, did whitebassfisher reveal his secret of slab action before I arrived?
He did not bring it up while I was there....does anyone remember catching white bass on slabs????


----------



## Danny O

Another great fry for the books! Thanks Duke, Reel Time, preppers, cooking team and clean up crew. Food and fellowship at its best. Met some new 2Coolers, some not so new Coolers and reminisced with seasoned Coolers and nice Duke neighbors. Sorry we had to eat and run. The Aggies don't cooperate with fish fry dates!! Once the gates close you can catch me yaking below the dam. Hope to see you down there.


----------



## TexasTom

Thank you very much to Duke for hosting, RT coordinating, SS for catching and cleaning the fish, the dueling head cooks (some fo the best tasting fried fish I have had), preppers, and all who contributed to making this Fry a great event. Really enjoyed visiting with some of those I have met before and some of the first-timers as well!


----------



## bill

Sounds like it was another good time. Attending one is on my bucket list


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

It really was another great 2cool GTG. I think it was the largest so far with 65-70 folks. Just about the right amount of food too with just a little fish and some great pasta salad left over; thanks for that Northern Fisherman. Except for the deserts--too much of that left over for me to dispose of!!!!! Thanks to all the cooks, preppers and the help cleaning up, everyone that brought food and supplies and especially just for showing up. The weather wasn't as bad as I expected; absolutely no rain and the cool wind was out of the north and we're protected from that. Already looking forward to the next one!!!!


----------



## pYr8

Looking forward to the next one here too. I had a good time & it was great meeting many FTF. Here's to a great fishing season & the next 2Cool Fish Fry!


----------

